# Should I shave his ears?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw a mini puppy today in a modified german clip and it was so cute! He was Atticus' color too and I thought it looked adorable. I've been debating whether or not to shave them shorter. I got a new blades for my clippers, a 3 and a 5, and was thinking about maybe using one of them. I'm going to take a 3 over his whole body and possibly his ears. They get into his food and they get crusty and smelly and I can't stand it. They're also really dry and flaky and shaving it shorter would probably help with that I'd think...hm I dunno. Just a crazy idea that popped into my head today, what do you think? Recommendations?

Here's him all fuzzy now I'll be doing the groom sometime next week when his cast comes off. I've posted this pic before but just so you can get a better idea of what it'd look like if he had shorter ears...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it depends on his ear set... Toy poodles tend to have lil ears, rather highset and somewhat 'fly away'. They can hide under long hair, but shave them off and they tend to stick out sideways in somewhat of an elf impersonation...

But then it can still be cute even with pointy lil sticky-out ears. hahaha!

And, maybe his ears aren't so bad??

And in the end, hair grows back! Give it a go if you want to, if you don't like it at least being so tiny it won't take long to get length on them again!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, with toys it doesn't take a year plus for them to *look* long, just a couple months. Go for it!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Tate's ears short so they get shaved quite regularly... But I have never been one for the big poodle ears so this is a bit biased, lol. 

The German is by far my favorite stylized cut for a poodle, and I like to think T is in a "mommy doesn't know what the crap she is doing" modified version most of the time. But I will say, the one time I let his ears grow out then shaved them off, it took awhile to get used to! And I also haven't shaved his ears in about... Two/three months (?) and they are just now to the cute scruffy stage. 

Maybe trim his a bit shorter and see how you like them then?

Oh and FD, lol, you totally described Tate's yoda ears!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

It depends on what you like. I for one love long poodle ears. For me, a poodle doesn't look very poodle like with short ears! So, I would not ever do it. It is a pain having to put a snood on for eating, otherwise Stella's ears would get dirty too, but it's worth it for me. Having said this...I see photos here of shaved ears that I love looking at, but I would not be for me. It does look very sporty,athletic, and clean.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - I am another shaved ear fan. I have never been one for big poodle ears (especially on a boy). I think the German trim is a gorgeous one. Like everyone has said - it's hair - it grows back. It's one of the best parts about being a poodle - it is so fun to play with different styles of hair.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It takes a really long time for a shaved ear to grow back in. Long as in a couple of years! Personally I think there are few dogs who can really pull off the shaved ear look. As Flyingduster said it takes long ear leathers and a good ear set to make it look really good. Also, on too many Poodles I think it makes their head look wedgie.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Case in point*



AgilityIG said:


> LOL - I am another shaved ear fan. I have never been one for big poodle ears (especially on a boy). I think the German trim is a gorgeous one. Like everyone has said - it's hair - it grows back. It's one of the best parts about being a poodle - it is so fun to play with different styles of hair.


Your are one example of shaved ears that I LOVE! Very athletic and very masculine looking. I agree that short (non-poofy) ears great on a male.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you think it'd look stupid on him though? I'll probably go over them with a 3 and then if I want them shorter with a 5? What do you think? 

I'm so nervous! haha


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I was nervous when I cut Luke's ears down but I love it now on him and no messy ears is a bonus..
I say go for it if you don't like them they will grow out,you might want to trim them just below the ear leathers kind of like a bell shape and see what you think and then if you like it you can always go shorter and if not your not totally committed to shaved ears just a thought.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is my mini, Chance with shaved ears. I was not really pleased with it because of his high ear set and small leathers.

And another with a tasseled ear, which I really like on him! It's fits his personality so well and gives his ear more length visually.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

There you go! You can always try the tassled ears at first!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha Cbrand, yes ears take years to grow back in if it's a spoo, but not so for a toy, especially one of Atticus' size!!! 2-3 inches of hair on his ears and they'll look long again; 2-3 inches on Paris' ears and they're just boofy puffy things. hahaha! It'll take a few months to grow them back, but for Atticus it won't take years.

Paris' ears have going on 17 months of growth on them now and they're still not what I'd call long; they're still layered and rounded! *sigh*


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*How about in between...*

Yes, depending on the ear set, how large the leather is etc... will effect how much ear hair you leave on. Instead of going all out & shaving the ears try just doing a long edge out. Meaning just take your scissors & go around the ear leather. You can do a long edge for weight, a short edge if you poo has good leather. If your dog has more triangle ears you can do a fake edge & do a rounder edge look. Then you still have length on the leather & it won't be so drastic. Once you like or dislike go from there. If you don't like then you just have to wait for the bottom of the ears to grow a little. If you like the look then start with a #3 & edge out. I love edged poodle ears but I like a little curl on the leather instead of like a #10 shorn look.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I LOVE long flowing hair on ears! 

Happy windy furry Friday by maryac58, on Flickr
My 1st choice for sure! However, it may not always be the best choice. I've always admired a few dogs for their shorn ears, to me makes for a very masculine or athletic look. When I had 3 standards, I liked them to have the same groom. ( I would have been a terrible mom of multiples lol!) But, my female Ellie had developed *very serious, *chronic ear infections, and I had to do what I had to do as a poodle mom and give her as much air flow as possible. It was really hard to shave her ears, but necessary, and you know what? She was cute! Also made sense being in the water all summer (her ears were finally healthy, yay, 6 months of pain).

No bracelets, fuller coat. by maryac58, on Flickr

So, if you want length off, could you just make them shorter and a bit rounder rather than shave them? As others have said, its hair and grows back. You should do what you need to do! : ) Anyway, he is a cutie pie no matter how his ears are!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> Your are one example of shaved ears that I LOVE! Very athletic and very masculine looking. I agree that short (non-poofy) ears great on a male.


THANKS!! I love his shaved ears and can't imagine him with big poofy ears - it just doesn't fit his personality. Of course, I just have to look at his brother to know what he would look like with BIG hair (his topknot is banded down the back of his head quite a ways) - this is Jack (he and Vinnie look a LOT alike):


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Atticus looks like all hair. His little muzzle is so tiny in comparison. I like this look.


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are looking for a short-ish easy trim that still looks a little fuzzy, I really like a 3 blade all over - including head and ears. I got my standard at 7 months and he had been taken down with a 3 all over. If you have any guard combs, I might recommend using a 0 comb on the ears just to leave them a tiny bit longer and blend them where the ears meets the top of the head - this will disguise a poor ear set. And, if you have thinning shears and know how to use them, I would recommend using thinning shears on that straight ear hair afterwards to soften any lines from the clippers, plus soften the lower edge of the ear to make it look very natural. (Can you tell I'm a groomer?) I think you will be very pleased with this look, especially on a male poodle, and like others mentioned it will grow back if you don't like it. Good luck and please post after pics!


----------



## southwind (Dec 11, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Atticus looks like all hair. His little muzzle is so tiny in comparison. I like this look.


Me tooooo!!! Don't shave his ears, plsssss


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm kind of late to this post, but here's how the shaved ears look on a toy poodle. looks better in person...this little black one belongs to my groomer.

p.s. i shaved my standard's ears over the summer and it took about 5 months of growth to get some nice ear hair going again.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> Your are one example of shaved ears that I LOVE! Very athletic and very masculine looking. I agree that short (non-poofy) ears great on a male.


*
Ms. Stella*, you took the words right out of my head and plunked them into your post! I love, love, love, full fluffy ears on poodles but Vinnie is my all-time, best exception to this. I think he is THE COOLEST LOOKING MINI BOY EVER! And that's saying something as I have one myself.

Since this forum is sort of a democracy where every "vote" counts, I'm raising my hand on the side of don't shave Atticus' ears, but if you do, I'll still adore him to pieces. He'd be cute completely "naked," I just know it (but please don't shave him completely down to prove it!! lol!)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *
> Ms. Stella*, you took the words right out of my head and plunked them into your post! I love, love, love, full fluffy ears on poodles but Vinnie is my all-time, best exception to this. I think he is THE COOLEST LOOKING MINI BOY EVER! And that's saying something as I have one myself.


:lol:THANKS!!! Chagall can be the coolest looking Mini (he is so handsome - I love his color!!) and Vinnie will be the coolest looking Klein!! :biggrin:


----------

